# ISIS Test 400. my experience



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok i took my third shot of the ISIS test 400 last friday. so this is my third week on, All is going well so far.

I am not up much weight, but i did not loose much from my last cycle as i did not really come off, i just cruised for 8 week at 150mg p/w.

My libido is up, my strength is almost back to where i was on previous cycle, and pumps are great. everything is pointing to this being a good product. i feel great.

i normally use Prochem, lixus etc. i also have Prochem rip 200 waiting to go, but i just wanted to see how i got on with the ISIS brand.

i will keep ye posted.

i also want to say i am in no way affiliated with any lab, i am just a regular joe soap.

Mark


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Good stuff. Got 2 vials ready for my next cycle.

Is it the earlier stuff or the vials with the code you can check on the net?


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

yes it has the scratch thing to check the code


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice one.


----------



## Meat-eater (Sep 5, 2009)

Glad to hear good comments on this lab guys as i havent heard of this lab b4 and my source(who never lets me down) has offered me some of their promastren as its the closest thing to a rip-blend which i want for the last 6wks of my cycle. Think ill give it a go


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

forgot to mention that im on 800mg p/w, 2ml


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

brownie said:


> forgot to mention that im on 800mg p/w, 2ml


and me bro,im on my second cycle with there gear;-)


----------



## Meat-eater (Sep 5, 2009)

I have isis promastren 150 containing, prop materon 50mg

Tren ace 50 mg

Test prop 50mg

Nice blend eh? Would u guys go 1m eod with that? Im doing 6-8 weeks after 6 wks of test 555, switching my gear half way thru. Might throw some test e or cyp in there. I was looking at their products my supplier has got and they look very good especially their test 350


----------



## BigBench88 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mal and brownie did yours split the 2ml up between 2jabs a week or 1 a week the full 800mg?


----------



## dbox200 (Feb 28, 2011)

i rate isis highly mate great brand


----------

